
Tragic Death of Bubbles in the Ghetto - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/04/the-tragic-deat.php
======
yakto
Yo, what's the story with your "Information you might find handy (other sites
I have worked on)" section at the bottom of your right column? You really
worked on all that stuff? Honest question, because it looks like paid seo spam
links to me.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yes. All those sites were hand-coded and written by me or my wife.

I'm both a programmer and a former freelance writer and have been playing
around with writing various pieces of content --- starting off with micro-
sites and working towards a more mixed app/site design template.

I don't do paid links or any of that stuff. I just like creating stuff that
people might find useful.

~~~
yakto
Gotcha. No offense. I guess seeing several variations of anchor text pointing
to the same urls set my spidey-sense off. Just my unsolicited opinion: it
comes across as a little spammish, vs. a simple list of your your other stuff
with one link per source. But if the seo gods are smiling on you, who am I to
object. ;)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I get a lot of shit for those sites -- some fellow HN'ers even told me not to
admit to authoring them.

But screw 'em, I spent a lot of time on each one, and as crappy as some of
them are, they're _my_ crap, thank you very much. :)

Hackers have a very finely-tuned bullshit detector. I find I can set it off by
accident very easily (which is another good argument about just being as
honest as I can about these things) I try to explain everything I'm doing and
why in blog entries, so no surprises.

You should have seen the post where I tried to explain that scientific
research showed that pictures of non-threatening buxom women could double or
more click-through response rates across all demographics. I thought they were
going to shoot me for that one.

------
anigbrowl
Anatomy of a Headline

------
unknownguy
I had to laugh, thanks.

